

Internals of a lightweight multithreading task scheduler - dougbinks
http://www.enkisoftware.com/devlogpost-20150905-1-Internals_of_a_lightweight_task_scheduler.html

======
dougbinks
This is the second post detailing the open source task scheduler enkiTS, the
first I linked to on HN here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10103757](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10103757)

Please do comment here, on the blog or via twitter to @dougbinks. I'm on
European time so may not get around to replying until tomorrow, but I'll try
to reply to any questions that come through asap.

